# What is Daphnia?



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I picked up some stuff at the store today and war reading through the betta foods at the pet store. I found this stuff called Daphnia. I was reading it and it says its very good for fish including bettas. So I bought it and gave eatch betta a small sprinkle of it. Well they went ga ga over this stuff. My plakat was leaping as he at it. I guess it was a good buy. 

Do any of you guys use this stuff?


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I believe Daphnia are pretty microscopic (or rather, damn small) crustaceans.... I forget the non-scientific name for them, XD

I don't use them myself but I heard they're pretty popular


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

It cost me $8 for the stuff and yeah, they are super small. Its like powdered sand. For the amount I got it should last me a long time!


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Up here they're know as water fleas because they resemble them under a microscope. Examined them in class once.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I do, my bettas love this stuff.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

will it cause parasites?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

BettaHeart said:


> will it cause parasites?


I don't think so. Its a freeze dried food. I think its pretty safe. Its good for fish with bloat, works like a laxative. But it also has things in it that really help your fish thrive. Just one day of feeding it and I see this morning all my fish are playing and very energetic! I am forever going to buy this stuff! Worth the $!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

i have the frozen kind. if you say its safe then i will give some to my clan today lol
i've been alittle apprehensive about it.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

BettaHeart said:


> i have the frozen kind. if you say its safe then i will give some to my clan today lol
> i've been alittle apprehensive about it.


Yeah, the research I did on the net said this stuff came highly recommended by top betta breeders. They only need a very small amount. I swear its like crack from them XD


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> Yeah, the research I did on the net said this stuff came highly recommended by top betta breeders. They only need a very small amount. I swear its like crack from them XD


lol ok thanks for the help :-D


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

BettaHeart said:


> lol ok thanks for the help :-D


Oh, and here are a few good links on the stuff:

http://www.livefoodcultures.com/Daphnia.html

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/b...ia-how-feed-how-much-feed-how-often-feed.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daphnia


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

My Betta's love the Hikari Multi Vitamin enriched Daphnia. min. 66pct protein...












Look for the natural color signifying the superior quality only Hikari can offer. One feeding and you'll understand why we call Hikari Bio-Pure FD the world's finest freeze dried aquatic diets.
Our exclusive, pharmaceutical grade freeze-drying process allows us to maintain the original taste, texture and nutrition of the live animal. Excellent as a delivery agent for medications and as a laxative to clear their system of medication dyes.
Loaded with bio-encapsulated multi-vitamins to improve the overall health of your pet while reducing stress and stress related disease.
Nitrogen charging and oxygen absorbers packed inside each can maintain freshness while reducing the chances of fatty acid oxidation common with competitive items.
A higher protein diet, great as a treat for most herbivorous fish or filter feeds.
When sprinkled from the patented Easy-Feed top, these small water fleas quickly hydrate to their nature state when put in water.
*Hikari Bio-Pure FD Daphnia is best for*Marine fishes and filter feeders, goldfish and smaller freshwater or any fish.
Crude ProteinCrude FatCrude FiberMoistureCrude Ashmin. 66%min. 9.0%max. 5.0%max. 7.0%max. 0.1%


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

yep! thats what I got!


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

from what store????
i cant find any in petsmart/petco.
i can only found krill, freezed bloodworm,mealworms hikari around 6 bucks.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> from what store????
> i cant find any in petsmart/petco.
> i can only found krill, freezed bloodworm,mealworms hikari around 6 bucks.


I got mine from a Pets Supply Plus


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes, luckily I have a Petco, Petsmart and Pets Supply Plus all within a mile or two of one another. Pets Supply Plus is the only store that carries Daphnia at my location as well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Petsmart doesn't have it. You can get it from Drsfosterandsmith.com.


----------



## ohstephyy (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you feed it to them all the time? or as a treat?

I need to pick some up and see if it can cure Pixels slight bloat and his sbd...


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

ohstephyy said:


> Can you feed it to them all the time? or as a treat?
> 
> I need to pick some up and see if it can cure Pixels slight bloat and his sbd...


Have not had any issue with bloat. Main reason some people hate Freeze dried is due to the food enlarging itself when dropped (soaked) in tank water. Daphnia are water fleas, they are miniscule, almost microscopic in size so the chances of bloat on daily feedings is slim and none. 

Probably easier on the small stomachs of bettas to digest due to the Daphnia's size.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

It's good to give as a treat. From what I have read it says to not give it to them as their main food source cause it does not have all the essentials for their body. But yes it is good for bloat and SBD.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I feed mine freeze dried daphnia.


----------

